
The book every new American citizen – and every old one, too – should read - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/book-party/wp/2015/12/17/the-book-every-new-american-citizen-and-every-old-one-too-should-read/
======
SeaDude
Here is a free audio book (from Librivox) in case anyone is interested:
[https://archive.org/details/democracy_america_vol1_0709](https://archive.org/details/democracy_america_vol1_0709)

And here is a video I made about Caucusing for Bernie Sanders (equally
important for the future of Democracy in the US):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0vO1j9ZhwQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0vO1j9ZhwQ)

